# Homeserver welche Hardware



## Teilmenge (12. Februar 2017)

Guten Tag Community, 

ich möchte nun ein neues Projekt starten. Mein eigenen Homeserver. Was soll dieser Leisten 

--> OwnCloud Anbindung ( Dokumente , Fotos etc) von überall hochladen. 

--> Festplatten sollen über RAID miteinander verbunden werden.  + Noch eine Festplatte wo die Daten gesichert werden. 

--> 24/7 Betrieb je nach Lust und Laune. 

--> Retrogaming Maschine mit XBOX 360 Controller  . 

--> VMS für verschiedene Testzwecke ( Windows, Linux ) 

--> Mail Server 

Welche obigen Aktionen sollen permanent zur Verfügung stehen=? 

OwnCloud , Mailserver

Je nach dem läuft auf diesem System immer nur eine intensive Anwendung entweder VM oder Retrogaming etc aber beides sollte doch auch funktionieren oder? . Ich möchte mit Audials gerne Radiosender aufnehmen, den PC aber nicht immer überwachen. Spricht via SSH verbinden, den Radiosender auswählen bzw. Audials Konfigurieren und mich dann wieder abmelden. Der Rechner macht seinen JOB.  Dies sollte von überall funktionieren. Nebenbei möchte ich aber eventuell noch Bilder hochladen etc.. 

Welche Hardware würde ihr mit Empfehlen? 

Was habe ich da ? 

2x2 TB WD Green  (Als Raid schalten) 

Was brauche ich ? 

Mainbord ( Ist hier ein Servermainbord zu empfehlen bzgl KVM und Remote z.B. PW eingabe zum Booten des Servers ? Können das normale Mainbords ? ) 

RAM ( ECC wird nicht benötigt) 

4 TB NAS Festplatte zum Backup 

Gehäuse ( Denke es sollte MINI ITX werden spricht da gibt es ja nur ein gutes nämlich Fractal Design Node 304) 

Netzteil : BE Quiet 300 Watt sollten reichen oder ? Welches empfehlt ihr mir ? 

Denke das sollte alles gewesen sein. 

Wenn noch etwas unklar sein sollte, dann schreibt es in den Post. 

Vielen Dabk für eure Antworten 

Grüße Teilmenge


----------



## Deep Thought (12. Februar 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was du jetzt eigentlich willst. Einerseits einen Server, der remote bedient werden soll. Andererseits "Gaming"-Rechner mit Gamepad...

Für einen "headless"-Server (steht in der Abstellkammer ohne Monitor und Tastatur) kann ich Supermicro-Mainboards empfehlen. Die Modelle mit einem "-F" am Ende der Typbezeichnung haben eine Art Netzwerk-Grafikchip. Damit kann man den Rechner komplett fernsteuern. Incl. Einschalten und Fernsteuerung ab der ersten Sekunde (unabhängig vom Betriebssystem). 

Dafür liegt die Grafikeinheit der CPU brach, und Soundausgabe haben die Dinger in der Regel auch nicht. Servermainboard eben. Also nichts für dein Retro-Gaming. (Und auch nicht gerade billig...)


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2017)

Ich würd die wichtigen Komponenten wie Fileserver/Cloud und Email von der Spielerei wie Retrogaming trennen.

Was du alles mit einem guten NAS machen kannst:
OwnCloud Anbindung, Synology hat aber sonst auch einen eigenen Cloud-Dienst.
Festplatten sollen über RAID miteinander verbunden werden.  + Noch eine Festplatte wo die Daten gesichert werden. 
24/7 Betrieb je nach Lust und Laune. 
Mailserver 
Radiostreams mitschneiden
Remote-Kontrolle

Gutes Einsteiger-NAS:
Synology DiskStation DS216J Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Teilmenge (20. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend Community, 

leider die Tage viel um die Ohren gehabt aber schonmal danke für die Antworten  

@Deep Though 

Ich möchte ein Server der verschiedene Dienste wie oben genannt zur Verfügung stellt. 

Ich denke wenn ich eine Festplatte dementsprechend Formatiere und einrichte : 

Festplatte A hat 2 TB (vorhanden)

Festplatte B hat 2 TB (vorhanen) 

Festplatte C hat 3 TB ( wird gekauft) 

~ 100 GB für die Installatonsfiles für  Windows , Rekorden Partition auf Festplatte A  , --> Daten werden auf zweite Partition (  der 2 TB Festplatte A gespeichert. 

~ 3 TB für Fotos und Musikaufnahmen + OwnCloud--> Festplatte C 

~ 2 TB = Partion 1 mit 200 GB für Retrozocken restlichen Speicher wird mit Festplatte C verknüpft. 

Ist das so möglich ? 

Was haltet ihr von solchen Bords ? : ASRock Q1900-ITX Mainboard Sockel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor . Diese haben ja einen geringen Stromverbrauch

oder sollten es Bords mit wechselbarer CPU sein bzgl. Leistung ? 

oder doch eher Serverbord

Habe so meine Probleme erstmal das richtige Mainbord zu finden. 

Grüße Teilmenge und danke schonmal wieder für die Antworteb


----------



## b5xen (20. Februar 2017)

Würde dir auch zu einem NAS raten und fürs Retrozocken vielleicht ein RaPi 3?
Als 'Einsteigermodell' würde ich dir zu einer DS216 (ohne J) raten. Man glaubt nicht wie schnell man das NAS lieben und schätzen lernt und somit auch immer mehr 24/7 Dienste drauf laufen lässt. Also sind Reserven ratsam, damit man mehrere Jahre Ruhe hat.
Wenn du das NAS zusätzlich extern sichern willst kannst du das mit Synology sehr flexibel machen. du kannst eine Externe Festplatte anschließen, Clouddienste wie Strato HiDrive nutzen, dir eine weitere beliebige Netzwerkfestplatte kaufen, welche du nach belieben auch dezentral (also in einem anderen Haus/Netzwerk) betreiben kannst. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist dass die Bedienung und Wartung sehr einfach sind.

Zur Retroplattform: Für den Raspberry gibt es sogar Komplett-Pakete bei amazon und du kannst die kleine Box auch überall mit hin nehmen.


----------



## Teilmenge (22. Februar 2017)

Guten Tag Community, 

@b5xen vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich glaube du hast Recht, man sollte sich bei einem NAS auf das wesentliche konzentrieren. Nun habe ich mich erstmal gewundert wieso mir jeder zu einem NAS rät, ich habe mich daraufhin dann gestern mal ein wenig einglesene. Insbesondere im Synology Wiki. Ich bin zur entscheidung gelangt, das ein NAS das richtige für mich wäre, da es eben zuverlässig laufen soll. Kurz gesagt "Es muss laufen". 

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass ihr mir ein paar NAS empfohlen habt. 

Was gibt es noch für Ideen für 4-Bay Varianten. 

Was haltet ihr von Qnap ? Wenn ja welchen könnt ihr hier empfehlen. Ich möchte gerne mit einem NAS herumexperimentieren und die Materie Linxu und Terminal + Netzwerksicherheit lernen und eben ein solides System haben, wo dies möglich ist. 

Bzgl. Sicherheit ist mir das  Netgear ReadyNAS RN214 ins Auge gefallen. Was haltet ihr von diesem NAS ? 

Gibt mir einfach mal ein paar Vorschläge  

Preisvorstellung 300 -400 € (günstiger ist immer besser, da Rest für Festplatten draufgeht.) 

Habe 2 x 2 TB WD Green zusätzlich möchte ich noch WD 4 TB NAS + 2 TB WD Green ist das machbar ? Habe gehört gleicher Hersteller OK am besten noch die selbe Größe. ? 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Grüße 

Teilmenge

4-BAY möglich


----------



## huhlian (25. August 2017)

Einen relativ kleinen und energiesparenden Server entscheide ich HP DL 380, wenn du gebrauchten zugreifst.  G6 ist sehr günstig, G7 ist leistungsstark.
z.B. 
HP ProLiant DL380 G6 Server 2x Xeon L5520 Quad Core 2.26 GHz, 16 GB DDR3 RAM
HP ProLiant DL380 G7 Server 2x Xeon X5550 Quad Core 2.66 GHz, 16 GB RAM


----------



## commodore128d (25. August 2017)

DL380 und energiesparend....   
Stimmt, Freitag war ja Trolltag...
Und außerdem, 2 HE 19 Zoll ist nicht wirklich klein und laut wird es auch sein...^^
Außerdem kann der TE dort seine 3.5 Zoll HDDs nicht verbauen.


----------



## shadie (5. September 2017)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was du jetzt eigentlich willst. Einerseits einen Server, der remote bedient werden soll. Andererseits "Gaming"-Rechner mit Gamepad...
> 
> Für einen "headless"-Server (steht in der Abstellkammer ohne Monitor und Tastatur) kann ich Supermicro-Mainboards empfehlen. Die Modelle mit einem "-F" am Ende der Typbezeichnung haben eine Art Netzwerk-Grafikchip. Damit kann man den Rechner komplett fernsteuern. Incl. Einschalten und Fernsteuerung ab der ersten Sekunde (unabhängig vom Betriebssystem).
> 
> Dafür liegt die Grafikeinheit der CPU brach, und Soundausgabe haben die Dinger in der Regel auch nicht. Servermainboard eben. Also nichts für dein Retro-Gaming. (Und auch nicht gerade billig...)



Du meinst IPMI und ja das ist geil


----------



## kratpi (5. September 2017)

Ich würde eher zu einem SelbstbauNAS raten.  Hier hat man alle Möglichkeiten und ist nicht so eingeschränkt wie bei den fertigen vorhandene Lösungen. 
Gibt genug Anleitungen für OpenMediaVault, FreeNAS oder netinst mit händischer Installation der benötigten Pakete.
Snapraid, OwnCloud , Mailserver und weiteres lässt sich so problemlos einrichten und verwalten.
Nach der ersten Installation ist diese Lösung komplett remote bedienbar.

Retrogaming Maschine mit XBOX 360 Controller --- eindeutig getrennt vom NAS in Richtung Raspberry Pi, ODroid C1/C2, Arduino oder Banana Pi.


----------



## Wussel_23 (29. Dezember 2018)

Kann auch nur zu Marke Eigenbau raten. Musste mir vor kurzem einen Heimserver fürs Wohnzimmer aufbauen. Wurde ein passiv gekühltes System und damit lautlos, sowie relativ stromsparend. Nehme das Dingel zwar nicht zum zocken her, Streamingdienste u.ä. nutze ich aber schon damit. Genaue Projektbeschreibung findet sich hier: Quaere et Invenies


----------

